# Error: An img element must have an alt attribute, except under certain conditions



## thandori (20. August 2022)

Hallo Zusammen,
Der Nu Validator zeigt mir folgendes an, obwohl die Alt texte vorhanden sind. vielleicht liegt es daran das die Produktbilder nicht angegezeigt werden:
Wie muss ich das ändern? Vielleicht kann mir hier jemand auf die Sprünge helfen. Danke euch

*Error*: An img element must have an alt attribute, except under certain conditions
source:

            </div>↩
            <h3 class="sub_2">HH-CL001</h3>↩
            <p class="paragraph_2">Farbe: Gelb, Material: Micro-Chenille</p>↩
            <a href="javascript:void(0)" onclick="document.getElementById('info-popup').toggleAttribute('open')" class="product-button button-no-padding">Produktinformationen</a>↩
                    </div>↩
        <div class="render-popup" id="popup-image-0-1">↩
            <button class="close-button" onclick="openRender('popup-image-0-1')">↩
 *<img src="/assets/files/close-icon.svg">*↩
            </button>↩
                            <img class="img" src="https://hockerhelden.de/images/uploads/localesvolumen/classic-line-hocker-farbe-gelb.jpg"↩
                alt="Sitzhocker - Sitzwürfel, tragbar in Farbe Gelb" ↩
                ↩
                                loading="lazy">↩


----------



## ByeBye 284669 (20. August 2022)

thandori hat gesagt.:


> obwohl die Alt texte vorhanden sind


Augen auf!


thandori hat gesagt.:


> <img src="/assets/files/close-icon.svg">


----------



## basti1012 (20. August 2022)

Warum stellst du die Frage doppelt?
✔ - Attribute href not allowed on element button at this point.

Jetzt hast du die gleiche Antwort auch doppelt bekommen , was hat das jetzt geholfen?

Und deine Frage


thandori hat gesagt.:


> Hallo Basti,
> was meinst du genau? Ich habe den Bildern mit seo einen Titel und auch eine Alt text gegeben. Muss ich in dem HTML Text auch einen Alt Text vergeben und ist das dann der gleiche den ich auch in SEO eingegeben habe. Sorry für die schusselige nachfrage. Versuche es gerade zu verstehen..


verstehe ich nicht genau.
Ich sehe auch kein title in den img und kein alt

```
<button class="close-button" onclick="openRender('popup-image-0-1')">↩
<img src="/assets/files/close-icon.svg">↩
</button>↩
```

Titel ist auch kein alt, alt ist ein Text der angezeigt wird , wenn dein Bild nicht geladen werden kann,warum auch immer.
Titel ist ein Text, den man nur sieht, wenn man mit der Maus drauf geht (wenn man es nicht manipuliert oder umbaut)


----------



## thandori (21. August 2022)

Ok, titel fehlt hinter <img src=" ? und danach der alt txt. das mit dem doppelt war ein versehen. kommt schonmal vor wenn man neu ist. Danke dir. ich schau mal....


----------



## thandori (22. August 2022)

...komme da irgendwie nicht weiter vom Verständniss. Die Search console gibt auch immer wieder an das sie die Bilder nicht laden kann? So wie ich das verstehe ist das wohl ein button Element, da ja der titel und alt text darunter angegeben ist (vom Produkt)...


----------



## ByeBye 284669 (22. August 2022)

Ein Link zur Seite wäre nicht schlecht, damit man sich das mal ansehen kann.


----------



## basti1012 (22. August 2022)

m.scatello hat gesagt.:


> Ein Link zur Seite wäre nicht schlecht, damit man sich das mal ansehen kann.


Die hat e im ersten post , bzw. bei meinem verlinkten Thema schon mehr oder weniger gepostet.
Hocker | Ultraleicht- tragbar | Neu - hockerhelden.de
Aber mal davon abgesehen , bei mir in der Konsole zeigt er keine Ladefehler von den Bildern.
Da dein fehlerhafte Button mit Image in einen Pop-up ist ( ? ) , muss man den wahrscheinlich erst öffnen um zu sehen, ob das Bild wirklich geladen ist.
Da ich jetzt nicht alles durchklicken will, bis der Pop-up kommt , kann ich da nicht viel zu sagen, ob der läuft.

Der Validator liest nur den Quelltext, den er sehen kann, nicht das, was wirklich geladen wird ( z. B. durch Klicken auf irgendwas).

Ob die Search Konsole sowas macht ,und beurteilen kann, ob der Pop-up das Bild im Button auch lädt , weiß ich nicht , glaube ich nicht.
Denke das er auch nur den Quelltest liest und sieht, dass das Bild nicht geladen wurde, weil es ja erst geladen wird, wenn man Pop-up öffnet.

Erklären kann ich nicht, sorry.
Sag mal, wo ich klicken muss, damit man den Pop-up mit den Button/Image sehen kann


----------



## thandori (22. August 2022)

Hallo zusammen, der Link zur Seite ist: Classic Line Hocker - Sitzwürfel, Sitzhocker, Polsterhocker

es müsste dann der button Produktinformationen sein.
Habe vorhin schon mit meinem Provider gesprochen. Er meinte Cache und Webspace sind mehr als ausreichend. Er meinte dann auch noch viel Spass , da es eine Root Prorammierung ist und die Jungs von ionos dort keinen Zugriff haben. ich versuche schon seit drei Wochen dem Fehler zu finden warum die Produktbilder der Classic Line nicht gefunden werden wenn man auf Bildersuche geht. Programmiert worden ist das ganze mit craft cms. Bin mit meinem Latein am Ende. Anscheinend ist Craft zu neu, da sich kaum jemand damit auskennt...


----------



## thandori (22. August 2022)

oder eher der button produkte/classic-line-hocker dannach öfnet sich die seite mit den hockern.
vielleicht liegt dort das problem. Aber was genau es ist kann ich nicht finden. kenne mich zu wenig aus damit..Danke schon mal falls jemand die Lösung hat


----------



## thandori (22. August 2022)

wenn man auf den hocker in der classic line klickt öffnet sich ein popup mit dem gleichen bild. das müsste es sein?


----------



## basti1012 (22. August 2022)

thandori hat gesagt.:


> ich versuche schon seit drei Wochen dem Fehler zu finden warum die Produktbilder der Classic Line nicht gefunden werden wenn man auf Bildersuche geht.


Meinst du Google Bildersuche?
Hast du bei Google eigentlich deine Sitemap eingereicht?
Dann mach das gleiche auch mit der Bilder_Sitemap , das kann man da auch angeben.

Aber eigentlich findet, google das alles selber.
Ich verstehe teilweise auch nicht, warum google nur die Hälfte der Link akzeptiert, aber andere Suchmaschinen crawlen alles.


----------



## basti1012 (22. August 2022)

Wenn ich bei Google hockerhelden eingebe und dann auf Bilder klicke, sind aber einige Bilder von dir zu sehen
Zb der gelbe einzelne Hocker ist da bei den Bildern zu sehen.

Bedenke, dass eine suche nach Hocker , nicht gleich deine Bilder  zu sehen sind. 
Da gibt es wohl 1000 andere Webseiten, die besseres Ranking als du haben, notfalls musst du lange scrollen.
Das Ranking bei Google ist eine komplizierte Sache


----------



## thandori (22. August 2022)

Hallo Basti, ja die Bilder die du siehst sind die Bilder von der Landingpage. Auch die Art Line Hocker sind zu sehen nur eben die Classic line Hocker nicht. habe auch schon alle Seiten von Google durchgescrollt.
Auch wenn ich hockerhelden classic line hocker eingebe erscheinen die bilder nicht. Ausser der Graue Hocker der hat sich komischerweise reingeschafft. Ist mir ein Rätsel. Wenn ich mir dann den Alt text anschaue oder auch den Titel gibt er mir den text von der landingpage seo und nicht den Text den ich hinterlegt habe : zb. classic line hocker farbe hellgrau. wie kann ich eine bilder sitemap einreichen. habe es noch nie gemacht... danke die aber soweit für deinen einsatz...
ja, meinte die Google bildersuche. eine sitemap ist auch eingerreicht worden.: https://hockerhelden.de/sitemap.xml


----------



## basti1012 (22. August 2022)

Bilder Sitemap kann man da hochladen, wo du auch die normale Sitemap einreichst.
Einfach den Link zur Bilder_sitemap eingeben und fertig.

Aussehen muss die so ungefähr
https://developers.google.com/search/docs/advanced/sitemaps/image-sitemaps?hl=de


----------



## thandori (22. August 2022)

danke dir basti!


----------

